# Ehadadi



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

I've seen yesterday Iran vs Serbia in Diamond Ball. and how is possible this player is in Iran League yet? Could be clearly a good rotation player in NBA, really i dont understand.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Can you tell us more about him ?


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Hamed Ehadadi is an approx. 7-2 center, 23 years old, playing for Iran's Saba Battery team, and he is getting 20 and 14+ in his first two Diamond games. I have not seen him play and so won't pretend to know anything else. But as for his location--and this is just a guess--with Iran being under a LOT of sanctions throughout most of Europe and the USA, I wonder if travel and employment are just too difficult for teams to bother with him. In my quick checking, only about a dozen Iranians are playing ball outside the country, and about half of them are in the U.S. playing (small-time) collegiately. Therefore, they'd be on student visas. The rest are in Germany, which I assume has more to do with a relationship between the nations' travel rules than any coincidence.


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

Is a 7-2, with a great longspan that uses to be a extremely good rebounder and blocker. He's not slow for his height, has a good hook and can score from 4 or 5 meters.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

By the way, not to take too much from such a small sample of games, but after good games against a decent but aging and not-tall Argentina and a Krstic-less Serbia, Ehadadi was held to less than 33% shooting and a 10-and-5 game against China, which had Yao Ming and Wang Zhizhi in the middle.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Here are highlights against Lebanon (Asian championships). (Not exactly a world power...) Very little to go by, but he seems coordinated; not very strong; not really bouncy (not a lot of 7-2 guys are), but ok; runs the floor as far as I can tell, but with highlights you don't get to see that consistently; I like that he moves his feet quickly and gets his shots off quickly. <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NmweMX0Y-8M&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NmweMX0Y-8M&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

By the way, the above shows him doing some damage against Joe Vogel, an American who played college ball at Colorado St. and was drafted in the 2nd round of the '96 draft before eventually becoming a member of the Lebanese national team. So at least in that case, it's good competition.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

He gets his shot off super quickly but doesn't protect it. Against wiser players that shot would be rejected everytime. 

He looks a little soft and doesn't take down rebounds with any kind of authority, however he does seem to have a nice stroke for a big man.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

It seems to me that he's a perfect example of a player who really needs to play against better competition consistently to improve, because he does seem to have all the physical talent you'd need to excel. But in the Iranian league, he'll just waste away as a very big fish in a very small pond. At the very least, he ought to be playing for a Euroleague team.


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

Yeah, but as he showed versus Serbia, is more than a player physical-talented. He showed good skills for being a 7-2.

He can improve a lot of things (although he's already 23...) but also is true that he has played good games versus Argentina and specially versus Serbia.

I see him in NBA, if not, could be in a EL top-team, for me is better than Savrasenko for example.

OT: ¿What are "credits"?


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Gardan said:


> I see him in NBA, if not, could be in a EL top-team, for me is better than Savrasenko for example.
> 
> OT: ¿What are "credits"?


I agree: he is better than Savrasenko (who isn't bad, either). As for credits ... no idea. I always assumed they were something for gambling and ignored them.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Good news Gardan, your boy is making noise in the NBA ...

Link



> In another development, the Griz have identified Iranian center Hamed Ehadadi as a person of interest and hope to sign the 7-2, 23-year-old next week. Ehadadi last played for Saba Battery of the Iran Super League. He'll also play for the Iran national team in the Olympics.
> 
> Ehadadi recently collected 19 points and 16 rebounds in summer league action at Utah. He amassed 20 points and nine rebounds against Argentina and 20 points, 20 rebounds and six blocks against Serbia in Olympic tune-ups.


A good showing in the Olympics and I can see him definately getting a chance


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Funny, I just got home from work, saw that link from hoopshype and was going to post it. What the heck? Give it a shot. Not like the Griz are risking their title hopes if he doesnt work out.


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

So lets see how he perfoms on Olympic Games. I have already signed for my team in a Spanish fantasy League.. eace:


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

FYI, you can watch Ehadadi play now against Russia on nbcolympics.com.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I feel bad for him: his guards suck on that national team. They don't even pretend to try to get him involved. For his sake, I hope he gets out of there and the Memphis story is true. At least we know Conley, Lowry and Mayo like to pass.


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

Havent seen the match. Was at 3 AM in Spain and here nobody have broadcasted the match (only USA, Argentina and Spain today)...


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

All games are being broadcast live on nbaolympics.com. I watched Iran v Russia, Germany v Angola and am now watching Croatia v Australia. (Wanted to watch Spain v. Greece, but fell asleep; the games began at 10 pm our time and went through the night...) I am hoping they have archives available, in which case I'll watch Spain after the US v China live. But I am now convinced Ehadadi is a very legit player ... and that the rest of his team is really, really bad. They hold him back terribly. They are stupid players, which is even worse that untalented.


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

luther said:


> All games are being broadcast live on nbaolympics.com. I watched Iran v Russia, Germany v Angola and am now watching Croatia v Australia. (Wanted to watch Spain v. Greece, but fell asleep; the games began at 10 pm our time and went through the night...) I am hoping they have archives available, in which case I'll watch Spain after the US v China live. But I am now convinced Ehadadi is a very legit player ... and that the rest of his team is really, really bad. They hold him back terribly. They are stupid players, which is even worse that untalented.


Im having to schedule the DVD recorder all nights, have had to wake up at 6:00 AM a Sunday, for being able to see the recorded handball game and of course Michael Phelps (this guy is getting more Golden medals this Olympics than the whole Spanish delegation  )

Spain match has been very boring, but fortunately our defense have perfomed very well. However I expect a better level in offensive afterwards.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I know how you feel. I woke up at 6 Sunday our time to see Croatia Australia ... only to learn it was on at 7! (In fact, I woke up at 4 to watch Argentina, but decided to go back to sleep. I wasn't as interested in that as I was in the already missed Spain game, and knew that LIthuania and Argentina would probably be a slow pace and just put me back to sleep.)


----------



## mashamaniac (Aug 11, 2008)

I've seen haddadi all 3 times in olympic games,he's a great player but seriously lacks a NBA-worthy movement and a dribbling skill! i know that the taller players are,the tougher is to dribble but honestly he's not an average player in this case!
also,he lacks the precision for 3 pointers...all he can do is stand under basket and put the points or block some shots!!!!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

If he plays defense, that's all I ask. If he averages four points, five rebounds and a block in 20 minutes, that's fine.

I mean, freakin' Darko just got us seven points and six boards a game in 24 minutes. I'd love to make him expendable, and going on stats alone, it shouldn't be all that hard.


----------

